# Help: Dog Clamping Down on Other Dog's Neck



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

My brother and I got our dogs together in my back yard. My dog is 5 mos his is 8 mos old and is a giant. We have never known his dog to be aggressive by any means. Although, my dog runs circles around his giant..which I think frustrated him, he (my brother's dog) took my pup down by the neck and held him there. It didn't look as though he was trying to rip him apart but it took some work to get him off. He didn't want to let him go. This was incredibly frightening to my brother and I as we both have kids. If we hadn't been around, my pup might have kick the bucket.

Any thoughts on how to prevent this other than keeping them separated...or any other dog for that matter. I don't know if this makes a difference but there was no blood spilled. 

I should also add that he has never shown any type of aggression. We take them to the dog park regularly and he doesn't lunge or bark aggressively or at all fo that matter at the other dogs. He runs and plays like any of the other ones there.


Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

The pup wouldn't kick anything and just the opposite, would learn a valuable lesson. The pup got corrected for his behaviour. Personally, I wouldn't be frightened or alarmed.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an older altered Golden Retriever who will grab my 6 month old GSD by the neck, throw him down and lay on his head. He'll only do this when the GSD is driving him crazy. He had never bitten him, or broke the skin, or even left slobber on him. And my GSD out wieghs him by over 20 lbs, and is much taller than him. When the GSD steps over the line, the Golden will let him know. And btw -when the Golden lays on his head, my GSD will not move. Time out to the max!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I agree with the others. Sounds like 2 young dogs playing, probably quite roughly as young dogs do, one crossed the line a bit and got corrected in a normal fashion (if you're a dog) for it. Not "aggression" or anything to be worried about.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Duncan does this to Anna daily. She runs, he chases, then she starts spazzing out then he gets her WHAM! on the ground and gnaws on her neck, and by gnaw I mean play bites. He never hurts her, she gets up and spazzes out and runs around and comes back for more. 

Our neighbors thought they were trying to kill each other, it sounds intense and looks like it, but it's just play. He did the same thing with our Dal. Anna can always get away and like I said, usually comes back for more.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is a neck grabber/chewer.

He will herd the other dogs then try to grab their necks and pin them. Unless it is a smaller dog (maltese) I don't worry about it. They all seem to be having fun and he is "gentle" in his grabbing even though it LOOKS horrid to some. If the other owner looks scared I just call Stark off and tell him "gentle" or "enough" which are my "becarful big boy" and "quit it now" commands.


----------



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I shared these posts with my brother. 

That explains why there was no bloodshed. His dog has some huge teeth


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, and if you want to share these photo's with him, your more than welcome too... lol.

These are Stark's Golden friends (Stark was only 14-15 weeks old here but they still play together) as you can see, all dogs do this, not just GSD's.



















Stark learning how to properly "neck grab" at a young age.. lol.




































Don't let size fool you either.. Stark and his cousin Senna.




































But this is what happens when young little punk GSD's try to neck grab older dignified GSD's...


----------

